# Image einlesen



## Computerphobie (15. Mrz 2010)

Moin moin,

ich hab gesucht und gesucht leider nichts gefunden.
Ich möchte einfach ein Bild einlesen und ausgeben, könnte mir dafür jemand vllt. ein Beispiel nennen.


----------



## oversoul (15. Mrz 2010)

Ich denke mal die javax.imageio.ImageIO-Klasse dürfte für dich die erste Wahl sein,
 damit kannst du dir schonmal ein Image-Objekt erzeugen lassen aus deinen Bild und 
wie man ein Image-Objekt auf ein Panel zeichnet findet man gut im Internet bzw hier im Forum


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Mrz 2010)

Was genau hast du vor? Mit Bildern kann man so einiges machen und es gibt verschiedene Wege die anzuzeigen, zu laden etc....
Für eine kleine mini-Demo würde vllt .schon so etwas reichen:

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
	JFrame frame = new JFrame();
	JPanel panel = new JPanel();
	Image image = ImageIO.read(new File("PFAD ZUR BILDDATEI")); //anpassen !
	JLabel label = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(image));
	panel.add(label);
	frame.add(panel);
	frame.pack();
	frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
	frame.setVisible(true);
    }
```


----------



## Computerphobie (15. Mrz 2010)

Vielen Dank hast mir sehr geholfen, ich möchte das Bild im Northpanel anzeigen lassen als "header".

Leider kenn ich mich noch nicht mit JFrame und sonstigen in der Art aus, was für import java.xy braucht denn das Programm?


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Mrz 2010)

```
import java.awt.Image;
import java.io.*;
import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.*;
```


----------



## Computerphobie (15. Mrz 2010)

Oh super Danke Danke Danke =):toll:


----------

